
An Insider On the Apple Tablet - pclark
http://gizmodo.com/5335942
======
otoburb
The easier it is to flip around and hold with one hand while maintaining it's
sensitivity and functionality, the more successful it will be.

On of the issues with tablets is how heavy they are to hold (speculation only
-- never owned anything like it before, unless you count the iphone or any
other device with a touch-sensitive screen as a mini-tablet of sorts).

